# Titanium Dioxide Replacement



## detroitdirtsoap (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello I am wondering if there is some way I can use another substance to replace titanium dioxide. I do not have any titanium dioxide and it will not be in for a while but I need to make a sofa with white color me as well as other colors do you guys know of any substance because I have been googling it a lot and haven't found anything. Does cornstarch have the same effect. I really need help!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 19, 2014)

I personally don't know of anything that would be a good 1:1 replacement for titanium dioxide. The only thing that I can think of that would come close is pearlized mica. As for cornstarch- unfortunately, it can't hold a candle to TD. Not even close.

 The best suggestion I can give is to make a soap made from mostly tallow or lard. Those will give you a fairly white bar.

 Hopefully others will chime in soon.


 IrishLass


----------



## detroitdirtsoap (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't have ANY white or cream pigments. Could I achieve a cream color by adding a very SMALL amount of yellow? Lol. I'm desperate here


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 19, 2014)

No, yellow will make it darker. You need white or cream to lighten. 

Someone is using white kaolin clay to lighten her soap, but I imagine you don't have this clay either.

Best solution for the lightest colored soap without using TD or white clay would be to use pale colored fats -- lard and coconut oil are two.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2014)

What oils are you using?  You can get the Wilton's White White in the cake decorating isle at Michaels.  It's mostly titanium dioxide     I used it when I did cake decorating in a previous hobby/business.


----------



## mintle (Sep 19, 2014)

I have used zinc oxide twice just out of curiosity  The results are comparable but I just eyeballed the necessary amount since I used it only for part of my batch for contrast and I remember the result was more cream in colour than whiteness that I get when I use TD. Kaolin does not make significant colour change for my soap.


----------



## detroitdirtsoap (Sep 20, 2014)

Shunt2011 thank you! And I use olive oil coconut oil palm oil and a small amount of Shea.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 20, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> What oils are you using?  You can get the Wilton's White White in the cake decorating isle at Michaels.  It's mostly titanium dioxide     I used it when I did cake decorating in a previous hobby/business.



Sooooo... I had $5  on me and was driving by Michael's today. I had a choice to get something to eat or go to Michael's. Well the obvious answer is to go to Michael's  , so I did :crazy:. I remembered this post actually and got the Whilton's white white.

How much did you use in your soap shunt? Is it the same usage as powdered TD?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2014)

I haven't used it in soap.  Only when I decorated cakes years ago.  I would  probably use it at the same usage rate.  Or just add it till you get what you are looking for.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not shunt but I have used it. It is about the same maybe a touch more. Make sure you stick blend it in really well. If you don't have a stick blender you might have problems getting it incorporated.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 20, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> I'm not shunt but I have used it. It is about the same maybe a touch more. Make sure you stick blend it in really well. If you don't have a stick blender you might have problems getting it incorporated.



I have 3 stick blenders in case the backup breaks. And it did. :wave:


----------

